# any carb legal turbo or supercharger kits for 2.5l out there?



## gticraz (Feb 8, 2012)

I was wondering if there are any supercharger or turbo kits for the mkvi jetta out there that are carb legal. Because I'm getting a 2012 jetta for basically free and wondering is there are any kits.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

why do you care so much about the emissions legality?


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

And no no carb legal kits.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> why do you care so much about the emissions legality?


Given the choice between a legal and illegal kit, many people would opt for the legal one. Even if it costs a few more bones.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

What are the legal requirements?

JDL offers a recirculated-to-exhaust dump tube. That *could* be carb-legal.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I cannot see an aftermarket turbo kit being able to pass any sort of CARB test. First off, no company would pay the extra to get it certified, they'd never sell any kits that way with the obvious increase in price that would come with it. Second, a turbo kit will 100% increase a vehicles emissions above factory standards which would make it fail.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

So glad Ohio doesn't have any emissions tests :laugh::laugh:


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Also, the tune would have to be carb legal iirc. And it is a fairly expensive process for the unfortunately small market for people going forced induction.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

unfortunately, none of the forced induction kits for the 2.5l engine is CARB certified. 

I know big companies like Comptech and Neuspeed produce some CARB legal kits, but their price reflects that.


Also, @granth, it is much more than the design of the kit to get it CARB certified.


Peter


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

OP -- you should contact C2Motorsports about their kits. I know they are designed to be emissions compliant. As for the CARB certificate, that's a question for them.


----------

